# What are these for?



## Remus

We have a Bessacarr E769. Below the dashboard in the centre is a large lockable 'glove box'. On the bottom two corners of this, at floor level, there are two small plastic covers with what appears to be some sort of lamp bulb in them. Anyone any idea - is it a light? How does it work? What use would they be apart from staring at your feet on a dark night? I've checked the vehicle manual and can't find any reference to them.


----------



## Blizzard

Hiya Remus, 

We've got the E769 and we've got the large centre glove box, but we've got no bulbs below that !

We're on a 2009 so something may have changed before or after ours, depending on what age yours is.

I've just been out to have a quick look and at the two corners below the glove box, there is a circular recess in the plastic trim of approx. 25mm diameter, that centrally houses a Phillips type screw.

Is it possible yours has had some sort of floor lighting added into the recess at some point and have you tried switching the driving lights on to see if they actually light up ?


Ken.


----------



## Grizzly

Remus said:


> We have a Bessacarr E769. Below the dashboard in the centre is a large lockable 'glove box'. .


I've not noticed this on our van though the " glove box" is supposed to be a laptop locker. The X250 cab is presumably designed for commercial drivers who carry their laptop with them.

I'll have a look when next we go and see if we have these as well.

Hope someone knows what they are; hate to miss a possibly useful feature- we've had the van over 3 years !

G


----------



## suedew

[quote="Grizzly"
.Hope someone knows what they are; hate to miss a possibly useful feature- we've had the van over 3 years !
G[/quote]

Only 3 years 

Last week John discovered a switch on the door piller of his golf, never noticed it before car is Y reg and was a few months old when he bought it. :lol: :lol: 
Can't help with the OP question, but will look next time i am in the van.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly

Is it possible that they are part of a retro-fitted alarm system ? 

Seems an odd place to put anything- in our van they'd almost certainly get kicked or knocked- but, as you say, an even odder place to put lights.

G


----------



## Remus

Ours is a 2007 model. Hopefully a photo showing the one on the driver's side is attached to this message. When I first noticed them the plastic cover was hanging off both of them. A single wire goes into each of them. Could be part of the alarm system I suppose.


----------



## Grizzly

That looks like the (movement ?) detectors for the alarm system we have on our car.

In the car however they are fitted quite high up on all 4 corners inside.

G

(Ours is 2007 as well and my OH has never seen anything like this either- and he spends more time, head down, trying to fix the glovebox which buckled under the weight of his laptop.)


----------



## peribro

Agree with Grizzly - looks just like an alarm motion detector. In my van they are on the dashboard by the side pillar on each side.


----------



## trevorf

Yes, look like ultrasonic motion detectors to me too  


Trevor


----------



## BwB

Look like alarm bits to me too.

But won't they get filled up with dust and crud etc down there? If you start to get any false alarms, inspect these first.


----------



## Blizzard

Definitely after market fit and not on ours.

Agree with others that they look more like alarm sensors than lights, but very unusual location :? 

The recess I referred to on ours is just visible on your pic, slightly obscured by the clutch pedal, but I think they are just recessed screw fittings for the plastic trim.

K.


----------



## Remus

Thanks for your help folks. Yes, they are part of a retro-fitted addition to the alarm system - I phoned the dealer who sold us the m/h and he confirmed it.


----------

